# Charcoal supplies



## cansmoke (Jul 20, 2020)

Is it just the area I live in or are others having trouble buying charcoal. Running out would mean cooking inside. For those in Southern Ontario I am in Hamilton.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 20, 2020)

Have not noticed but have heard others indicate they couldn’t find any.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 20, 2020)

I used to be able to buy 36 lbs of Royal Oak for $8.88.  Not any more.  Sold out.  Now 8lb bags are that price.


----------



## wild west (Jul 20, 2020)

Have you checked walmart or canadian tire. That's where I buy here in sask. No shortage 8.99 for the 16 lb bag of royal oak classic. Almost double that price for kingsford blue bag


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm using a lot less these days to stretch out my supply. I've cut way back on grilling and smoking at a time when I normally go through 60 lbs a month.


----------



## cansmoke (Jul 20, 2020)

THe only place we can find with it is RONA. Cam back with nine 8 lb bags. Gonna be using electric a little more to stretch supplies.


----------



## blaken (Aug 10, 2020)

I haven't seen a bag of lump since late June.  I am down to half a bag and getting desperate for this weekend.  It looks like my local Sheels has BGE so I might try to pick that up.  The other option is briquettes but I have never tried to run them through my Stumpster XL


----------

